# pics needed for 2017 calendar cover



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok.....been tossing this idea around, and instead of me chasing everyone trying to get permission for using their pics on the front cover, I am posting this to allow anyone on the site to get in the fun. If you would like to have a pic of something you have made and posted here on the site, then post it here. With a note saying you will allow it to be used. Any wooden object is OK because I want to showcase the overall talent of the site on the cover. This will speed up the process and make it a lot more simpler for me to get things rolling. What the pic will be used for is to create a collage that will be set behind the WB original logo that you see above this and every post. The pic needs to be at least 600 pixel / inch....or at least at clear as possible. Color or black & white...does not matter. I would love to see at least 15 or 20 participants, remember if you made it and posted it here somewhere or posted something similar it will work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 1, 2016)

Wood from a member I turned and sent back to him.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 1, 2016)

Here is a call I made for Kevin in a box Mike made.


 

If that picture shape doesn't work for you, here is a call made from Allan's fbe burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm... Make a guy go through a bunch of pictures why dontcha!! 





If you need a sexy woodworking tool picture to toss in there somewhere, you can throw this one on there too.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2016)

cool Idea and Yep you can use any of my pictures. These are my favorite chunks of wood. Slightly altered.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 1, 2016)

[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 1, 2016)

I have no idea why the last 3 are small they weren't on my puter trying this again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 1, 2016)

That's better lol

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 114305 View attachment 114304
> That's better lol



Steve, those rice bowls are awesome, my son would kill for those!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2016)

You're welcome to use this or any other image I have on the forum if you want. Thanks for doing this Pappy, great idea. Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2016)

Can we "volunteer" someone? Because I volunteer a few members that I believe aren't likely to volunteer their own work out of humilty: 

@barry richardson's Bees. 


 

@TimR Cerry "bowl"


 


@Dennis Ford Beech Hat


 

@DKMD NE Chinese Pistache





@Brink The Table That Will Self-Destruct Within 300 Years or More . . . 





@Kenbo Cool Canadian Crane




@manbuckwal Curly Coco Jr Abraham Fountain




@Mike1950 Workbench




@Schroedc Corn Cob Pens





You could pick just about any project from any of these guys and they are all worthy to be on the calendar. The only reason I'm singling these guys out is because they aren't likely to volunteer their own work and they need to be on the calendar IMO. I tried to pick members that didn't enter the contest. If someone I volunteered here is in in the contest sorry my memory is clouded right now (like it ever isn't) and I couldn't find an official entrants list anywhere. 

If any of you guys I have volunteered would rather not have the particular project I volunteered then pick another of yours you like better. If you don't want me volunteering you at all . . . . . . too late and tuff titty.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2016)

@Kevin mike from northern ca. I think he was sick, the beautiful finish o vases.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2016)

thanks for the compliment. For a crazy irishman you are alright....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Helping Kevin find all these threads... Rip why don't you move all of these threads into one forum so they're easier to track down.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> @Kevin mike from northern ca. I think he was sick, the beautiful finish o vases.



Mike Jones? 

I contacted Kevin awhile back and he nor I have heard from him after trying to contact. Lets just hope all is well with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2016)

The knife ones are in one forum....


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Mike Jones?
> 
> I contacted Kevin awhile back and he nor I have heard from him after trying to contact. Lets just hope all is well with him.


Yes mike jones. Thanks


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The knife ones are in one forum....



Actually there are two threads on the Calendar in General Woodworking rather than the knives forum with the remainder of the challenge threads Marc. I was having the same problem trying to track down the one on what Pappy wanted in the bio and wasn't finding it in the Knives forum with all the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok...I'll leave this one here though...


----------



## DKMD (Oct 1, 2016)

Here are a couple from my phone...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm not saying there aren't other members that have projcts worthy becauwe there are hundreds ... I just wanted to suggest some from our more active members. I wanted to post the call Henry and Mike made for me and couldn't find it. Henry if that's the best pocture you have of it I can take it outside and get a better one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not saying there aren't other members that have projcts worthy becauwe there are hundreds ... I just wanted to suggest some from our more active members. I wanted to post the call Henry and Mike made for me and couldn't find it. Henry if that's the best pocture you have of it I can take it outside and get a better one.


Unfortunately it is.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 2, 2016)

wow...looks like there is gonna be a front cover after all....great work Kevin digging up pics, and to all the members who posted, I will do my best to get pics on somewhere...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 2, 2016)

Jack that pic of me is the one I tried to send you in the pm. Do what you want with it and any other pics of mine you come across


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Here are a couple from my phone...
> 
> View attachment 114334
> 
> View attachment 114335



That spalted one is Outstanding David. What a piece of wood and use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 2, 2016)

Here are a few I rounded up, you're welcome to use any you want, picture quality may not be up to par on some though....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Here are a few I rounded up, you're welcome to use any you want, picture quality may not be up to par on some though....
> 
> View attachment 114339
> 
> ...




Beautiful work Barry- Your imagination shows in every piece..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Here are a few I rounded up, you're welcome to use any you want, picture quality may not be up to par on some though....
> 
> View attachment 114341
> 
> ...



My thoughts are anything Barry has done would more than sufice. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm tagging worthy entrants...hopefully they reply. 

@BarbS A Grandmother's Gifts


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@phinds 
captain's wheel


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@woodtickgreg 

walnut table


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@chippin-in 

FBE clock


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@rdabpenman 
Chain Saw


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@wombat 

Too many to pick one...post one up !!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@LSCG 

some of my Grips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Molokai 

Anything...all of em....really....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@BangleGuy


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Twig Man


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@NeilYeag


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff
Electric Boogaloo too


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Gixxerjoe04 

Bow ties


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@tocws2002 

Curly Poplar Mini Shaker Blanket Chest[/URL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Mel Wofford 

Native American inspired hollow form


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2016)

@barry richardson , when I was at @El Guapo 's house I saw a beautiful Mesquite bowl you had made. Have any pics of that? Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Lou Currier 

A few more


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@gman2431 

Flower Vase weed pot


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Woodturner1975 

Lidded Box w/Stabilized Burl


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

And @Kevin cuz he's special...

Birdhouse for Mom (Thanks to Chris S for the idea)......


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@sprucegum


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 2, 2016)

@Dane Fuller 

Daaaannnnnneeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## tocws2002 (Oct 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @tocws2002
> 
> Curly Poplar Mini Shaker Blanket Chest[/URL




I'm not sure my work compares to the other artists on here, but you are more than welcome to use any of my pictures/projects if you need to fill some space.

Thanks, 

-jason

Here are some from my new member introductory post...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/new-member-project-pictures.11431/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 2, 2016)

I already responded some time ago in a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat (Oct 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @wombat
> 
> Too many to pick one...post one up !!!


Sorry couldn't decide which was better.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 2, 2016)

Need some hairsticks! @Tclem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 2, 2016)

SENC said:


> Need some hairsticks! @Tclem


Need some hairstick. Blah blah blah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 2, 2016)

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/IMG_0140_zps9ags8mzp.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/71B0C254-DD83-4DA7-AD85-85FE9F4BDB4A_zpskrwmwzep.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/24_zpsx6mkisr5.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @NeilYeag



My offering, not sure it fits, but I always liked this photo:

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0970%20800x559_zpsgbjg6kxs.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is what I got. Not sure if it's good enough compared to some of the other work I have seen in this forum!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mel Wofford (Oct 5, 2016)

At a retail outlet right now, so these are all I have

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

